# Server found!



## Alkora (Jul 26, 2005)

I have got a new server for us to be hosted on...I am gonna be transfering the site over hopefully soon.


----------



## Velocigon (Jul 26, 2005)

YAY! Thank you Jheryn!


----------



## blade (Jul 26, 2005)

Here's for crossing fingers for it.


----------



## Donamer (Jul 26, 2005)

Well, hopefully it'll turn out for the best.  I'm sick of the furry drama.  I know I'm not the best artist in the world...but everyone wants a place where they can freely chat and have fun, right?


----------



## uncia2000 (Jul 26, 2005)

Donamer said:
			
		

> Well, hopefully it'll turn out for the best.  I'm sick of the furry drama.  I know I'm not the best artist in the world...but everyone wants a place where they can freely chat and have fun, right?


(*purrs and nods*)


----------



## Stallion (Jul 26, 2005)

*Get it back up soon, please*

Great !!  First get it back up..... Tweek it later..... The longer it's down, the more attractive that other persons site may become... If you guys are not thinking about this, you damn well should be...

Stallion


----------



## uncia2000 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Get it back up doon, please*



			
				Stallion said:
			
		

> Great !!  First get it back up..... Tweek it later..... The longer it's down, the more attractive that other persons site may become... If you guys are not thinking about this, you damn well should be...
> 
> Stallion


Extremely important point there, horsie, 'though there's nothing wrong with mentioning Arcturus or anyone else by name! 

It already reads as though some people think FA is effectively dead and AF is the "successor" (e.g. http://www.livejournal.com/users/chrissawyer/231014.html ).


----------



## keobear (Jul 26, 2005)

Yhaoo!!!!!!


----------



## Stallion (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Get it back up doon, please*



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Stallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




#1, I can never remember his name... sorry..

#2, that's exactly my point.....


----------



## cpctail (Jul 27, 2005)

Awesome news. Things are coming up ^^


----------



## Calorath (Jul 27, 2005)

**poke**

You need to get a hold of me. I've caught rumors of what you're running as an OS on the server. If it's true. I have *quite* a bit I can lend along with someone else.


----------



## keobear (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: *poke**



			
				Calorath said:
			
		

> You need to get a hold of me. I've caught rumors of what you're running as an OS on the server. If it's true. I have *quite* a bit I can lend along with someone else.


the past admin  that left is been spreding  rumors  about  say  server the  we got for Oringal Fa is bad


----------



## Daddyfox (Jul 27, 2005)

Perhaps this has already been mentioned, but skimming through the threads I may've missed it. Aaanyways, when FA is back up, are we going to have t'start from scratch with our galleries? Or will the site in its entirety be transfered over?

-Fox


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 27, 2005)

Daddyfox said:
			
		

> Perhaps this has already been mentioned, but skimming through the threads I may've missed it. Aaanyways, when FA is back up, are we going to have t'start from scratch with our galleries? Or will the site in its entirety be transfered over?
> 
> -Fox



Don't worry. Backups are available of FA so you won't have to start over or lose your hard work.


----------



## Kita (Jul 27, 2005)

Jheryn said:
			
		

> I have got a new server for us to be hosted on...I am gonna be transfering the site over hopefully soon.





Yes! Thanks so much Jheryn! I just hope that something like this never comes up again


----------



## MistressLeathurkatt (Jul 28, 2005)

*Server Bad Wha?*

Not to alarm anyone but ummm... just in case Jheryn, you might want to check the server you're putting the site on just to be safe.  Just a thought in case there is merit to the rumor?  **curls tail around paws**  A sort of "cover your own tail" sort of thing...


----------



## darkbear (Jul 28, 2005)

preyfar said:
			
		

> Don't worry. Backups are available of FA so you won't have to start over or lose your hard work.



That's wonderful, seeing how hard I know a lot of people have worked to make the best of their space on FA!


----------



## keohyena (Aug 4, 2005)

And crapie Arc has copy of everone arts... he copyed without asking owner


----------



## Alkora (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Server Bad Wha?*



			
				MistressLeathurkatt said:
			
		

> Not to alarm anyone but ummm... just in case Jheryn, you might want to check the server you're putting the site on just to be safe.  Just a thought in case there is merit to the rumor?  **curls tail around paws**  A sort of "cover your own tail" sort of thing...



There's nothing to worry about...I'm building a new server...which btw...we already have over $1,000 for...


----------



## MistressLeathurkatt (Aug 4, 2005)

keohyena said:
			
		

> And crapie Arc has copy of everone arts... he copyed without asking owner



He DID NOT copy the site or steal anything.  It was Arcturus' server the site was on to begin with, so he didn't copy anything, it's already there.  There are artists who WANT to have their stuff ported over to his site so he's keeping the old site intact so the artists who want to can be easilly ported to the new site.  He has the ability to do so and made the offer.  Those who don't want to be ported over won't be and when all is said and done, the remainder will be deleted.  Arcturus isn't stealing anything since the artwork on the accounts is all that's getting ported over and said art belongs to the artists who drew them and those artists are giving permission to have their art displayed on his site...  THERE IS NO STEALING HAPPENING!  Get off it and get over it...  Sheesh...


----------



## Stallion (Aug 4, 2005)

Call it what you like, it's not his, he accessed it, he's using it...Sounds like theft to me..

Flame away...


----------



## Suule (Aug 4, 2005)

> Call it what you like, it's not his, he accessed it, he's using it...Sounds like theft to me..



Yep. Theft. Even in the eyes of law. (My LJ entry in the FA community clearly stated which laws were violated.)


----------



## Pico (Aug 4, 2005)

Stallion said:
			
		

> Call it what you like, it's not his, he accessed it, he's using it...Sounds like theft to me..
> 
> Flame away...



So you're saying he should have deleted it immediately after leaving the FA staff before Jheryn had a chance to get a backup because, well, you know, it was illegal for him to have it right then and there.  According to your logic, anyway :*)


----------



## TehSean (Aug 4, 2005)

Dead horse.
WHACK.
Dead horse.
WHACK.
Dead horse.
WHACK.


----------



## Suule (Aug 4, 2005)

Arc stated he'll be porting the FA Database from the backup HE made... He should get rid of the backups he made after he quit FA.


----------



## MistressLeathurkatt (Aug 4, 2005)

Blah... Whatever...

This who thing has turned into a "Holier than thou" AF bashing service on FA set to attack Arcturus and his admins for no better reason than for something to do...

**shakes head**


----------



## Tachi_Kiba (Aug 4, 2005)

*Laff*

Killy, why are you deleting that post?


----------



## Killy the Fox (Aug 4, 2005)

Tachi_Kiba said:
			
		

> *Laff*
> 
> Killy, why are you deleting that post?



Because it's commonly known and being spammed time after time again. Also, the same as the channel. If one wants to know about AF then there older posts, This is also FA's discussion, not AF.


----------



## Arshes-Nei (Aug 4, 2005)

Because it's commonly known and being spammed time after time again. Also, the same as the channel. If one wants to know about AF then there older posts, This is also FA's discussion, not AF.

Killy,

Then delete Suule's posts on the subject as well.

Fair is fair correct?


----------



## TehSean (Aug 4, 2005)

I guess you'll have a lot of work cut out for you since half the topics on this forum are, in some way, related to AF.


----------



## nobuyuki (Aug 4, 2005)

Arc doesn't have a backup, he has the original


----------



## Tachi_Kiba (Aug 4, 2005)

Killy the fox said:
			
		

> Tachi_Kiba said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excuse me? If I read correctly, it has been, "Oh, no, AF is being a theif!" Stop spamming that and stop being asshats. K? <3

If it's FA's discussion, talk about FA, not AF. Otherwise we have every right to point out your contradictions and things you're trying to hide from the everyone.


----------



## Killy the Fox (Aug 4, 2005)

Arshes-Nei said:
			
		

> Because it's commonly known and being spammed time after time again. Also, the same as the channel. If one wants to know about AF then there older posts, This is also FA's discussion, not AF.
> 
> Killy,
> 
> ...



You know i'm removing them because of the link. Don't try to twist things in your favor. Your not making a point. Posting it with a already known link that is makes it equal to AF spam slender. I won't have that here anymore.


----------



## Arshes-Nei (Aug 4, 2005)

Killy: http://killythefox.deviantart.com/

Please respond accordingly then.

As I said you're not deleting Suule's post and the response is so that he cannot go back and delete his previous statement.

You deleting it does not stop this. This is keeping documentation so that people can't twist their words later.


----------



## TehSean (Aug 4, 2005)

How is Arshes' comment, link, etc, information slanderous?

Slander implies that someone is lying about something.  It implies that there's some kind of untruth being spoken.

So.  What slander?

Edit:  As far as I can tell, there's no slander in sight from Arshes and it's not because you've, Killy, been deleting it.

Also.  Your and you're are very different words with very different meanings.


----------



## Killy the Fox (Aug 4, 2005)

Additional on the matter. You can blackmail me. Your not scaring me by that. Make your screenshots, cross post them to your hears content. I gave you my reason. That be it.

Your a guest on this forum like anyone else so hoping to give me a scare like that isn't helping ether.


----------



## Tachi_Kiba (Aug 4, 2005)

Killy the fox said:
			
		

> Additional on the matter. You can blackmail me. Your not scaring me by that. Make your screenshots, cross post them to your hears content. I gave you my reason. That be it.
> 
> Your a guest on this forum like anyone else so hoping to give me a scare like that isn't helping ether.



"Blackmail"?

Elaborate and point out exactly where the "blackmail" is, please.


----------



## uncia2000 (Aug 4, 2005)

Killy the fox said:
			
		

> You know i'm removing them because of the link. Don't try to twist things in your favor. Your not making a point. Posting it with a already known link that is makes it equal to AF spam slender. I won't have that here anymore.


:?: 

Killy,
I'm sure there will be people who might wish to participate in both FA and FA/?? after things are back up-and-running.
I can't see what there was in those vanishing posts that might adversely impact FA, and deleting posts just gets bad will.

The AF/?? forum did not have any qualms about me posting a link to the FA donations screen
http://forums.artfu.net/viewtopic.php?p=2774&highlight=#2774
Indeed, Arc was the very next person to post on that thread.


----------



## Killy the Fox (Aug 4, 2005)

Arshes-Nei said:
			
		

> Killy: http://killythefox.deviantart.com/
> 
> Please respond accordingly then.
> 
> ...



I'm not going to twist my words. I find it all fine your trying to make your point. I do not get angry quickly so i understand your view. It is true that there has been going on a lot of Anti AF as well as FA going arround on the forums. However, your post had a link already know to everyone and can be found on AF's forum where this link belongs. I fail to see what point your trying to make.


----------



## PornoDianno (Aug 4, 2005)

Uncia is right. It's only making you look bad.

Messing with my accounts are also making you look REALLY bad.


----------



## Killy the Fox (Aug 4, 2005)

Tachi_Kiba said:
			
		

> Killy the fox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Silly, you posted it on my DA.

"Hey Killy, you delete this one, I can cross post the screenshot everywhere and you'd have to explain why you deleted it.

Killy, also I can post this on your Deviantart Shout box where it CAN'T be erased and I wouldn't violate their TOS Either way the truth is the truth."

So if i do not what you say i have to watch out for you going out with "the truth". Thats a form of blackmail. Small yes but still thats what it falls in.


----------



## Tachi_Kiba (Aug 4, 2005)

Killy the fox said:
			
		

> Silly, you posted it on my DA.
> 
> "Hey Killy, you delete this one, I can cross post the screenshot everywhere and you'd have to explain why you deleted it.
> 
> ...



I didn't do that, silly. 

And that's hardly "blackmailing". We're not telling you to "do" anything. You're deleting a completely relevant and true post for some odd reason.

And it's getting aggravating. ^^


----------



## PornoDianno (Aug 4, 2005)

Not to mention one can Edit out the url if they're crying about ONE url.

I'm merely posting the original thread in question.


----------



## Pico (Aug 4, 2005)

No offense, Killy, but why are you deleting posts with truthful information that corrects misinformed individuals?  If people can post about why they think AF is so evil and breaking the law, why can't others come in and calmly correct them?

If you're going to delete posts about AF, at least be consistent and delete /all/ posts about it.


----------



## Killy the Fox (Aug 4, 2005)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Killy the fox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My point was and still is. If you wish to point out something about AF then please just post the generic link to the AF forum saying it's there. I do not see why an entire text copy of LJ is needed to make a point or this fuss arround it.


----------



## nobuyuki (Aug 4, 2005)

Pico said:
			
		

> No offense, Killy, but why are you deleting posts with truthful information that corrects misinformed individuals?  If people can post about why they think AF is so evil and breaking the law, why can't others come in and calmly correct them?
> 
> If you're going to delete posts about AF, at least be consistent and delete /all/ posts about it.



1000 GET ｷﾀ━━━━(ﾟ∀ﾟ)━━━━!!


----------



## PornoDianno (Aug 4, 2005)

So you're deleting an ENTIRE relevant post due to one LJ url?

My point was and still is. If you wish to point out something about AF then please just post the generic link to the AF forum saying it's there. I do not see why an entire text copy of LJ is needed to make a point on this fuss arround it.



Uhh, there is an EDIT button if you found the url so offense. Deleting the information actually LOOKS WORSE.


----------



## Tachi_Kiba (Aug 4, 2005)

Killy the fox said:
			
		

> I do not see why an entire text copy of LJ is needed to make a point or this fuss arround it.



Okay, so why are you deleting it?


----------



## PornoDianno (Aug 4, 2005)

Deleting a post with only one url looks bad.

And trying to make it look like I'm saying something else entirely makes you look bad.

You said the issue was with the url. Not the content of my post, and now you're backtracking and saying something else.


----------



## Killy the Fox (Aug 4, 2005)

It seems i have stirred up the community, and that at close to 2am my time. Very well then, i'll quite the deleting. However, i do ask, and i do insist on this even that there is not en entire LJ page copy needed (meaning text copying the entire LJ page).

Forgive my laziness for not editing the comments, deleting seemed easier. Guess that initial warning didn't go trough ether. Alas.

I'll then leave it at that and will edit posts from now on if that pleases everyone here.


----------



## PornoDianno (Aug 4, 2005)

((edited by Killy))

Now don't go act childish. You made your point, you won. Please don't give me a new reason to warm you. As i said, we do not need long posts from LJ where you didn't edit out the big un-needed blanks. At least have the courtesy yourself to do so.


----------



## uncia2000 (Aug 4, 2005)

Killy the fox said:
			
		

> It seems i have stirred up the community, and that at close to 2am my time. Very well then, i'll quite the deleting. However, i do ask, and i do insist on this even that there is not en entire LJ page copy needed (meaning text copying the entire LJ page).


Was about a dozen lines clipped from a LJ page, no? There might've been a bit much blank space which could've been edited out but that was about all, IIRC.
Now we've got two pages of comments posts, instead... :?



			
				Killy the fox said:
			
		

> I'll then leave it at that and will edit posts from now on if that pleases everyone here.


Editing the blank space, y'mean? (Not the content?).

thx...


----------



## uncia2000 (Aug 4, 2005)

PornoDianno said:
			
		

> If you wish your account and submissions to be copied over, please, leave your name at http://omgkillycan'tdeleteurls.com!


Hey, I agree with you, but please don't bait the admin again once the issue's (hopefully) been resolved... 

*gives ya a friendly snow'pard mauling* (something Arshes won't let me do on the AF/?? fora ^^ ).


----------



## Killy the Fox (Aug 4, 2005)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> PornoDianno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to say that i banned him again, this time on a bigger scale. My reason now was that even after my apology and trying to keep it reasonable he kept on reposting that big message with the part you quoted. As he refused to stop after my request to do so. He got banned again for this reason.

I can make mistakes yes, but one has to learn to understand that there is a limit of making your point.

Everyone wanting to know what this is about, please look on my DA page (link provided in my signature) and look for the long post made by Arshesnei. I have no intension to hide up what i did. Just let it end here. If anyone wants to flame me for it or whatever, use the PM button or the many chat programs i have to speak your mind instead of clogging this topic up even more.

Sorry for what happened here to everyone.


----------



## Stallion (Aug 4, 2005)

You don't need to say your sorry, that's for the anti FA flamers who only post here to start trouble to do...

I can't believe the amount of venom and hate this whole mess has brought about.....You hate FA and all it stood for, fine, move on... You have your own place now.. Would it be too much to ask that you leave us alone?

I am getting very sick of all this BS !  I just want my favorite site back up so I can go back to enjoying new art and commenting to my buds without a flame war every minute.. Is that too much to ask?  There are a few more feelings I would like to convey, but that would just start more shit... So, I'll just let that go.......

A very  tired Stallion


----------



## WHPellic (Aug 4, 2005)

Stallion said:
			
		

> You don't need to say your sorry, that's for the anti FA flamers who only post here to start trouble to do...
> 
> I can't believe the amount of venom and hate this whole mess has brought about.....You hate FA and all it stood for, fine, move on... You have your own place now.. Would it be too much to ask that you leave us alone?
> 
> ...



Here, here.

Also, I think the anti-AF sentiment has to stop as well. Let it be. Let's focus on FA and let AF go about their own thing.

Keobear, your comment about Arc being an art thief probably wasn't the wisest thing to post. Maybe it would have been better to say "I still don't agree with Arc porting over all the FA artwork."

Also, some posters need to stop "baiting" others for drama. Some posters are going to respond defensively and others are going to post aggressively.

I'm not trying to block anybody's freedom of speech, but for the sake of both FA and AF, please try and be respectful to each other.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 4, 2005)

WHPellic said:
			
		

> Also, I think the anti-AF sentiment has to stop as well. Let it be. Let's focus on FA and let AF go about their own thing.



While I'll admit I don't agree with Arc porting over art, I do agree with you. The anti-AF/??? posts need to stop.

This forum exists for improving FA, not kicking our competition while it's still on the ground. Competition is good, vital and healthy. But the endless arguging over coke -vs- pepsi does not help the situation for either site.


----------



## uncia2000 (Aug 5, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> While I'll admit I don't agree with Arc porting over art, I do agree with you. The anti-AF/??? posts need to stop.


Agreed. Makes it kinda difficult to "critique" "anti-FA" posts on the AF/?? board...

*reads the above*. Must admit I'm confused now; following all the editing and deleting it's kinda difficult to see who said what in response to whom.

However;


			
				Killy the fox said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Wrong person*, Killy. You've actually banned ArshesNei, not PornoDiano.

IIRC, Arshes (she, not he) posted that extract simply to clarify that someone had said they were unhappy about the account porting to AF/?? when they'd previously stated otherwise in that LJ.

How that manages to result in two pages of fire-fight and one (or possibly two?) banned users is beyond me.



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> This forum exists for improving FA, not kicking our competition while it's still on the ground. Competition is good, vital and healthy. But the endless arguging over coke -vs- pepsi does not help the situation for either site.


Amen to that. (I prefer Pepsi, though ).


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 5, 2005)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Preyfar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Mountain Dew Code Red conquers all.


----------



## uncia2000 (Aug 5, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> And Mountain Dew Code Red conquers all.


Please send me over a bottle, 'yena! 
We don't have that over here in the UK, afaik. Well not up here in the frozen North, anyhow...

=
Was that side-stepping my query 'bout seeming to ban the wrong user, btw? 
(Although I've seen far worse than what PornoDianno posted, too; especially after a couple of pages of frustration at seeing relatively innocuous posts deleted).


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 5, 2005)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Was that side-stepping my query 'bout seeming to ban the wrong user, btw?
> (Although I've seen far worse than what PornoDianno posted, too; especially after a couple of pages of frustration at seeing relatively innocuous posts deleted).


No, it wasn't sidestepping. I simply didn't have an answer to the question, and until Killy can log on and respond, it's not my place to speak for him. It will be looked into, and if it was an accident it will be rectified.

However, I was simply following up on my FA -vs- AF/Coke -vs- Pepsi metaphor. Basically, everybody has their own specific choice, and sometimes that choice is completely different than what anybody expects.


----------



## uncia2000 (Aug 5, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> No, it wasn't. I don't have an answer to the question, and until Killy can log on and respond, I don't feel it's my place to speak for him. It will be looked into, but I was following up on my FA -vs- AF/Coke -vs- Pepsi metaphor.


Hrrr... Did I just say I "preferred" AF/??, without realising?  
*takes a mouthful of your Mountain Dew Code Red to swill out the metaphor*

Thanks, Preyfar. Was fairly certain that's why you didn't reply. Apologies for pushing the point.



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> Basically, everybody has their own specific choice, and sometimes that choice is completely different than what anybody expects.


Mmm... cherry... *tries to find what site that corresponds to* 

... Don't worry: got faith in y'all. 


_(erm, you don't mind snowmeow fur on your bottle, do you? sry ^^)_


----------



## Killy the Fox (Aug 5, 2005)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Killy. You've actually banned ArshesNei, not PornoDiano.



Wen i decided to ban i looked into IP adess. both ArshesNei and PornoDiano where listed with the same IP so that makes me believe it where all her own accounts.


----------



## uncia2000 (Aug 5, 2005)

Killy the fox said:
			
		

> uncia2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh... kthx, Killy. Wish you'd mentioned that at the time.
All I saw was a mess of posts, edited/deleted, and _apparently_ replied incorrectly.

Even if there was another individual at the same IP, that ain't quite the same as just having that correct-in-context LJ post which was it all seemed to be about.
I'll certainly query if it's mentioned on the public AF/?? forums as being a deliberate ban _only_ because of that.


----------



## nobuyuki (Aug 5, 2005)

Preyfar:  CLASSIC DEW ALL THE WAY BABEH :O


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 5, 2005)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Meh... kthx, Killy. Wish you'd mentioned that at the time. All I saw was a mess of posts, edited/deleted, and _apparently_ replied incorrectly.



Yes, Arshes and PornoDiablo are the same person. We're not out to deliberately ban anybody we don't like, or repress people's voices... not unless we have to.


----------



## WHPellic (Aug 5, 2005)

You could have them stand in a corner.  :lol:


----------

